# Report or take legal action for share house owner



## UmeboshiBento (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi everyone.

I have been living a share house for 2 years. 
I noticed just now that the landlord has not paid tax for their business. 

Is there anything I can report them? 

I have all of my receipt during the renting. 

Thank you for help!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

UmeboshiBento said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have been living a share house for 2 years.
> I noticed just now that the landlord has not paid tax for their business.
> ...


How do you know they did not pay tax?
A lot of people use tax accountants to do their tax returns.


----------

